# Spring\Easter Betta Contest 2014



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*Spring\Easter Betta Contest 2014*
















*Post a picture of your betta looking Eastery or Spring like it can be a edited picture or unedited*, *one entry per member.*








*
contest starts today ends April 20th** on Easter Sunday
winners will be announced soon after*
*I haven't decided what the prizes are yet but I will at the end.*
*
I would like some judges *







*
Have fun*

















*I have permission from **Perseusmom.
This contest is not supported by Bettafish.com*


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

A very grumpy fish wishes you all a very happy Easter!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

BettaBabyBoo said:


> A very grumpy fish wishes you all a very happy Easter!



lol cute:-D thanks for your entry!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

This is a really cute contest


----------



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

Barbara the Bunny(not betta hahah) wishes you a happy Spring!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Yay! Thanks for your entry


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

A betta so pretty, Easter Bunny goes egg hunting in his tank. :3


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

lol cute bunny:lol: thanks for the entry!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Here's Atlas ^.^








He's wearing a fluffy bunny hat and holding easter eggs. C:


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Haha, they are so cute


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm going to enter a picture of Merlin when he was in his Kritter Keeper (Keeper met a tragic end on the stairs-Merlin's fine though). I really like this shot since he's not only in the plants, but also the sun is shining through the window into his tank.


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

Zander is so hoppy its Easter time!!!


----------



## Halfmoon28 (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh,it's so cute


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

This is my entry. Happy Easter everybody!


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is my submission! This is my new crowntail betta that I think will be named Copper. He's a beautiful tricolor betta with blue, white, and hot pink/red!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Okay, prizes are decided, 1st place gets a poem about their winning fish and a drawing

2nd and 3rd get drawings.

If anyone wants to be judges please volunteer, it will save me the impossible task of picking a winner on my own, LOL!


----------



## TacoZA (Mar 2, 2014)

Here is Ranger getting into the Easter vibe


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

I'd love to help judge this. These are so cute!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Araielle said:


> I'd love to help judge this. These are so cute!



Sure you can judge. I'll PM you at the end Thanks


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

I present the MS Paint stylings of Igavon, lol.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Betta Nut said:


> I present the MS Paint stylings of Igavon, lol.


Holy cow...I would never be able to art that good in MS paint....nice work! Very cute lol.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

only 3 days left, has anyone else got anything to enter?


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Last week Entry!


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

I'll be taking some photos today of my betta, Sid. Hopefully he cooperates with the camera. ;P


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

Here's Sid in his 'photoshoot' tank. The props kept trying to float away, but Sid was a very calm and good model today.


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

This is such a fun contest, everybody's entries are just so cute! 
Done in Paint, here is my newest girl Paris, toting around a stuffed bunny, a basket full of bloodworms, and sporting a flower crown. Paint is hard! But this was really fun to try and make. :-D Thanks for holding the contest! 
http://


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

This is Neptune, my newest betta. He wants to wish everyone a happy Easter. He also wants more food. But he can't have everything! I think he'd rather have the food than the happy Easter.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Contest Closed 

Thanks everyone for all your great entries:-D

I'll announce the winners tomorrow.


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

Yay so exciting!


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

:blueyay::welldone::greenyay::redyay: Yayyy!! Good Luck everyone!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*Results!* 

*First place goes to Piyoteru*







*Second place goes to TacoZA*







*Third Place goes to BettaBabyBoo *








*
Congratulations to the winners! *
*1st place gets a poem about their winning fish and a drawing
2nd and 3rd get drawings of their fish.

Just PM me for the prizes 



*


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Congrats to the winners! Great job everyone. There are some extremely talented folks on this forum.


----------



## TacoZA (Mar 2, 2014)

Woohoo rad! First comp that I've entered. Thanks


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners! Awesome job to everyone!


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

Congratulations to all the winners, your entries were great! Thanks again for holding the contest!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Congrats! c:


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you and congrats to everyone else!


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Neptune and I both say congratulations to the winners! He also wants to challenge them to a fight. Needless to say, I'm not letting him!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm working on all of your prizes now.


----------



## TacoZA (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome Indigo!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's Ranger


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

_*








A POEM TO EASTER BETTA SID

Sid is a veil-tailed betta fish, a beauty.
He wears a fine crown, upon his head,
With flowing blue fins and tail, a cutie,
Purple streaks in the blue, finely thread.
The vivid red on his lower fins, is so bright,
That it outshines red roses, a wondrous sight.

Sid’s fist owners gave mistaken abuse,
In a tank too small, he was sick and pale.
And a bigger tank was but of little use,
Lack of cleaning resulted in water foul.
So prize-winner Sid, once had a harder life,
But then his rescuer, saved him from strife.

She took him home, in a bag, on a train.
With no conditioner, the water grew murky,
His previous owners had hurt him again.
With a dash to the shops after the journey,
For cleaners and medicine to put in his tank,
He will recover, with his new owner to thank.

Being happy now, there are games Sid will play 
When seeing food in fingers, he will give chase,
Put a finger against the tank, he will back away,
With a look of being offended, clearly on his face,
But if a mobile phone is held close to the glass,
He’ll watch a video intently,, a student first class.

Betta fish are beauties, many could enter and did. 
Lets give three cheers for Easter Betta Winner, Sid.*
_


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Amazing job!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Aw, thank you


----------



## TacoZA (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome! Thank you Indigo! They are both awesome!


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you! 

Absolutely love the art and poem, I'll save these for Sid to look at in the morning.


----------

